# Hymer decal signs



## PCJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi
I am looking for the hymermobil plastic signs/decal for my 1992 hymer - does anyone know where I may be able to get 3 replacements?
TIA
Peter


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

We had the same issue with our 1985 hymer, a local company created decals to replace the original plastic signs, they were very good. They did 3 small ones, one for the back and one for the rear of each side, then a really large one for the bonnet.

I could probably dig the contact details out if you want, we and the company that did them are in north lancs.

Thanks


----------



## PCJ (Mar 29, 2011)

lgbzone said:


> Hi
> 
> We had the same issue with our 1985 hymer, a local company created decals to replace the original plastic signs, they were very good. They did 3 small ones, one for the back and one for the rear of each side, then a really large one for the bonnet.
> 
> ...


That would be great - Thanks


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I enquired of Hymer, and was told the plastic ones are no longer available.
Several sellers on Ebay do vinyl stick-on ones.
Any firm who make stick-on signs for vehicles should be able to make bespoke ones for you.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lgbzone. Can I join the list in the request for the details of the decals?

Many thanks


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

The company is called 'vinylmark signs' and the contact number i have is 07766 737142, the guy is called Mark and the email address is [email protected].

When they did the decals for our hymer; they were done very slightly bigger than the originals, a couple of millimeters, this was to ensure the original screw holes were covered. the stickers were the type you rub on and surprisingly worked extremely well on the textured finish our hymer had, i also know that they did some complete sets for 'stuart longtons' (dealer) near lancaster.

HTH

<edit>
I should add; as posted by someone above, they can practically recreate anything.
</edit>


----------



## PCJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks - that's great.



lgbzone said:


> Hi
> 
> The company is called 'vinylmark signs' and the contact number i have is 07766 737142, the guy is called Mark
> 
> ...


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

There is no 'e' in the email address, so it's [email protected]

I'll edit my post above


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

May I just add that having had my Swifts grey side decals done by a chap who does the vinyl signs for vans. There is, apparently, a difference in the type of vinyl there is 'solid' and theres 'printed'.

The chap said that the 'printed' ( colour on one side) is likely to fade where as the 'solid' (dyed all way through) will last a lot longer.

I'm no expert of course but that sounded reasonable.

bill


----------

